
Show HN: Summaries of the best books, broken down into 5-min daily emails/texts - bookcelerator
https://bookcelerator.com/services/summary
======
sytelus
Small tips for a growing startup:

1\. Don't worry too much about monetization. You want more fans, less $$$
signs.

2\. Don't force people to give their emails unless absolutely necessary.

I basically closed the page without looking in to anything else. If you are
diligent about finding market fit and collecting data to calculate conversion
rate of your experiment, above should explain your findings.

~~~
throw_no_humour
I disagree with first .. making money is absolutely necessary. Please dont
fall into this advice to make no money and increase expenditure by catering
needs of more and more people.

~~~
bookcelerator
So true the philosophy that you can give things away free or generate near 0
revenue are unrealistic. If a business/service can not pay for itself then it
requires debt(VC for example) which leads to dilution and in many cases the
same result, a failed business/service. If you can make something the market
will buy and the revenue sustain and grow the business/service then you have a
real business/service otherwise it's just an artificial reality. It's so
harmful the belief that you can make a business that is not profitable from
the beginning and achieve success. You are already doomed to failure with this
thinking. Learned this the hard way from several businesses and ideas in the
past.

------
8bitsrule
Somewhat interested at first, then looked for a sample precis and found the
free trial by e-mail ... a stopper. One, online 5-minute segment might help to
sell that idea.

~~~
bookcelerator
Thanks we are working on a free trial with login, appreciate the comment!

------
omniscient_oce
It's cool but it doesn't look like it's worth paying for in my opinion as a
lot of people make these sort of book reviews free online on Reddit.

------
malux85
Wow! Cool idea!

But it’s too expensive, $20 a year and I’d have signed up, but not 100.

Would love a sci-fi version too, personally I’d pay more for that, and if you
had the option of getting the PDF. Also doesn’t have to be daily, every 3-4
days would be better.

Anyway, awesome product guys, love the idea

~~~
aliswe
I just emailed them an empty email. Dont really know what will happen ...Im
not a book reader really but can definetely see myself as paying if the
content seems worth it.

------
mrandish
I'm interested in the service but it's too expensive to consider. If the
quality was high I'd sub at $50/yr.

I'd also suggest having a podcast form of the service where the summaries are
read outloud as an upsell option.

Best of luck with it.

------
dawie
I am interested and sent a message, but have not heard or received anything
back. I would possibly even pay, if it was a high quality.

~~~
bookcelerator
You should have received something by now. If not please email
support@bookcelerator.com.

